

Worker fired for disabling GPS app that tracked her 24 hours a day - Errorcod3
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/05/worker-fired-for-disabling-gps-app-that-tracked-her-24-hours-a-day

======
marvel_boy
New brave world, 2015

